# xinit exec startlxde no found.

## womperm

Witam.

Mam zainstalowane i wkompilowane w kernel sterowniki radeon. Nawet framebuffer rozpoznaje natywną rozdzielczość monitora.

Otóż przy próbie odpalenia Xów, startx, xinit mówi że nie znalazł polecenia startlxde (z tego co wiem to powinno być w /usr/bin/startlxde).

Xinit zainstalowany jak i lxde-meta. W ~/.xinitrc mam dopisane exec startlxde. Próbowałem też exec windowmanager.

Poniżej podam Wam configi...

Xorg.0.log http://wklej.to/6dmMf/text

xorg.conf http://wklej.to/Nr0qA/text

----------

## womperm

Przepraszam za post, pod postem, ale zauważyłem że musi być coś skopane w pakiecie lxde-meta.

Ponieważ fluxbox chodzi elegancko.

----------

